# werte übergeben



## PauerPowl (22. Jan 2006)

hallo,
ich habe da ein kleines problem:

ich möchte einen wert, den eine function errechnet, die in einem iframe ausgeführt wird, auf der eigentlichen seite in eine andere function übergeben. wie übergebe ich den wert für die variable? oder geht das gar nicht?

powl


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Jan 2006)

Is heute der große Tag der JavaScriptler?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

_*moved*_


----------



## Student (22. Jan 2006)

Ich glaube so direkt geht das nicht. Ist aber gefährliches Halbwissen.


----------



## Sky (22. Jan 2006)

vielleicht über 'window' 

'window' sollte alle angezeigten 'documents' kennen und darüber wäre eigentlich ein Zugriff möglich (auch gefährliches Halbwissen)


----------



## Student (22. Jan 2006)

Frage ist doch nun, was zu dem "document" dazu gehört. 
Wenn Du es raushast .. kannste hier ja mal reinschreiben.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Sky (22. Jan 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm bzw. http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/document.htm 

Ich denke auch, dass man Zugriff auf Variablen hat. Falls nicht: Form anlegen (type=hidden) und dort die Werte reinschreiben.


----------

